

Linkedin down? - tommyqh

been trying to log into linkedin,but it's down.  in fact their homepage isn't even working.  got this error. bee almost 15mins and counting.<p>HTTP Status 500 -<p>type Status report<p>message<p>description The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.
Apache Tomcat/6.0.32
======
ted_kabuka
It has been doing this around the world since June 11, 2011. I have been
reading that in some places if you can get a new IP address the problem is
resolved, but it isn't working for everyone.

------
hoag
Yeah I noticed it too. And check #linkedin on twitter: seems like it was down
for over an hour or so. Finally back up though.

